

Ask HN: How much will developers at Facebook make off of the IPO? - georgi0u

What kind of equity were Facebook developers offered prior to the filling, and what do you guys estimate (calculate?) they'll make on average?<p>I was reading some estimates on quora that ranged anywhere from 40,000 - 2.0mil, each. Anyone have a idea founded in fact?
======
georgi0u
Any Facebook developers want to chime in with how much stock they were offered
when they signed on?

